# Irish ambassador Abu Dhabi



## tolkien (Apr 18, 2009)

Could anyone please tell me, who is the Irish Ambassador to Abu Dhabi? Done the google searching, they only set up shop in Feb this year and don't seem to have any internet presence so can't find any leads either than or I'm not picking up the obvious, any help would be appreciated. Tks.

JRR


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

It's Pat McGroin and his assistant is Paddy O'Furniture.


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

Glasceb said:


> It's Pat McGroin and his assistant is Paddy O'Furniture.


totally uncalled for!


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi said:


> totally uncalled for!


Thanks D-Xpat


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Glasceb said:


> Thanks D-Xpat


Hes every bit as grumpy and miserable no matter what name he uses.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I did't even think there was an Irish embassy in the UAE. The one in KSA has always been responsible for the UAE.

-


----------



## Dobharchu (Oct 14, 2009)

Don't have the ambassador's name, but call them, here:
Robert O’Driscoll
Deputy Head of Mission
Embassy Office of Ireland
P.O. Box 61581
Abu Dhabi
United Arab Emirates
Phone: +971 (0)2 6789600 Ext. 219
Fax: +971 (0)2 6790060


----------



## tolkien (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes, we have one. Yes, Irish were represented via the Saudi embassy previously but somewhere around Feb this year, a rep was delegated to the UAE. Apologies to Glaswegians who don't speak English, perhaps you should visit the ESL section. 

JRR


----------



## tolkien (Apr 18, 2009)

*tks*



Dobharchu said:


> Don't have the ambassador's name, but call them, here:
> Robert O’Driscoll
> Deputy Head of Mission
> Embassy Office of Ireland
> ...


go raibh mile maith agat, how's Cyprus?

JRR


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

tolkien said:


> Apologies to Glaswegians who don't speak English, perhaps you should visit the ESL section.
> 
> JRR


So take it your a plastic paddy with an Aussie passport who once had a potato and gets dressed up in green and gets wasted on the black stuff every March.

Obviously your ancestors left their sense of humour back in the old country, too be sure.


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

tolkien was here for help and information and not to be insulted. All these snide comments are totally uncalled for.

Look buddy, its not nice to look down at people just because they belong from a certain country or race.



> To live anywhere in the world today and be against equality because of race or color is like living in Alaska and being against snow. ~William Faulkner


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi said:


> tolkien was here for help and information and not to be insulted. All these snide comments are totally uncalled for.
> 
> Look buddy, its not nice to look down at people just because they belong from a certain country or race.



If you read thru the posts ABRA, I think you'll see that both Glasceb and Tolkien are simply having a banter!! So dont worry 

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*This thread is now closed*

As this thread is causing arguments I am now closing it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> As this thread is causing arguments I am now closing it.



Theres only one person arguing tho and everyones ignoring him!! 


Jo ccc


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Theres only one person arguing tho and everyones ignoring him!!
> 
> 
> Jo ccc


He'll probably get both barrels of my blunderbuss before long


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

On second thoughts I have decided to re-open it. 
Let certain people shoot themselves in the foot, save me the trouble
I'l go put my feet up with a nice glass of red wine instead


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi said:


> tolkien was here for help and information and not to be insulted. All these snide comments are totally uncalled for.
> 
> Look buddy, its not nice to look down at people just because they belong from a certain country or race.


D-xpat read all the posts before making comments as your eagerness to post something just makes you look silly.

And please don't lecture other people on conduct when your posts, under your various guises, are mostly confrontational


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Glasceb said:


> D-xpat read all the posts before making comments as your eagerness to post something just makes you look silly.
> 
> And please don't lecture other people on conduct when your posts, under your various guises, are mostly confrontational


Glasceb! You've made me lose my bet!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

jojo said:


> Glasceb! You've made me lose my bet!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Sorry, hope you forfeit isn't too bad!!!!


----------



## Dobharchu (Oct 14, 2009)

tolkien said:


> go raibh mile maith agat, how's Cyprus? JRR



Tá fáilte romhat. ...
Cyprus is delightful and infuriating, as always. Wouldn't have it any other way. Too much tourism thought - it really is a form of pollution. 
I got some more info on your question:

The new Irish Ambassador in the UAE is Ciarán Madden.
After running their interests for years from the embassy in Riyadh, the Irish foreign affairs ministry decided the UAE’s increasing Irish expatriate population needed proper representation. So Ambassador Madden last week handed his credentials to UAE President Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed, the ruler of Abu Dhabi.
There are an estimated 5,000 Irish in the UAE. (Dubai’s Irish Village is a favourite meeting place). Ambassador Madden has been a government press officer and served in the Brussels EU mission. In the UAE he will look after the interests of Irish citizens and promote Irish commerce and business in the region, with the help of the Dubai-based trade organisation, Enterprise Ireland.
A trade mission will visit UAE from Ireland next month. The official opening of the embassy will coincide with the Saint Patrick’s Day reception there on March 17 next.

Hope some of that helps.
Dobharchu


----------

